# ISO Western Plows



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking for Western Series 2, V or Wide-out plows. Please pm me


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Location would be helpful. I know there was a couple of western V plows for sale out by me in CT


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Central Illinois... Maybe @plow4beer or @m_ice has something available...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Negative...just some backup straight blades and an Ebling back blade


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Used blades in this area are hard to come by for some reason


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I’d consider a straight blade too. Just looking for a decent plow for a fair price to use as a back up. I already have two wide-outs. I thought maybe I could find a fair deal in August.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Plow for beer was getting out last year I thought.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hence the possibility of some Wipeouts for sale...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Have a couple wideouts to sell in detroit area if interested


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I’m not against a drive. PM or text me with photos, condition and asking price.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

gnarlydude said:


> Plow for beer was getting out last year I thought.


I've got at least one more season i have to put up with this garbage...then I might sell some more of my crap.......now that I'm saying this, I'll probably get suckered in to taking care of a few of my best accounts for 1 additional season, but wheel sea.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

plow4beer said:


> I've got at least one more season i have to put up with this garbage...then I might sell some more of my crap.......now that I'm saying this, I'll probably get suckered in to taking care of a few of my best accounts for 1 additional season, but wheel sea.


Btw, when I do go to sell the rest of my snow crap, interested parties better be ready....because the moment I press the "post" button in the for sale thread, Oomps will be blowing up my phone.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, when I do go to sell the rest of my snow crap, interested parties better be ready....because the moment I press the "post" button in the for sale thread, Oomps will be blowing up my phone.


Must have a bunch of electric spreaders left huh...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> Btw, when I do go to sell the rest of my snow crap, interested parties better be ready....because the moment I press the "post" button in the for sale thread, Oomps will be blowing up my phone.


Nah, by then there will be so many updates (aka downgrades) to plowsite that Oo won't even be able to see the posts anymore


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

gnarlydude said:


> Looking for Western Series 2, V or Wide-out plows. Please pm me


i had a MVP3 for sale but cant get anyone to commit


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Must have a bunch of electric spreaders left huh...


2 to be precise...but yes


Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Nah, by then there will be so many updates (aka downgrades) to plowsite that Oo won't even be able to see the posts anymore


Thumbs down


----------

